# الكتب والمخطوطات > مجلس المخطوطات >  مصحف مخطوط على ترتيب مصحف ابن البواب من ق8

## أحمد البكري

*** نسخة مزوقة مكتوبة على ترتيب مصحف ابن البواب (اي في مقدمتها ديباجتان يكتب فيهما عدد الآيات؛ في الصفحة التالية سورة الفاتحة واول البقرة بلا تزويق خاص - قارن: D. James, Qur'ans of the Mamluks, p. 24, ثم انه يذكر هناك في ص162 ظاهرة انتقال مصحف تبريزي الى تعز) وذلك في القرن الثامن غالبا؛ 202 ورقة شرقية متينة (ذات خطوط ثلاثية وثنائية = شامية من القرن الثامن؟), 295:423 ملم؛ كراسات خماسية تعلم اواسطها بدائرة صغيرة؛ خط نسخي نصف معتاد؛ تكتب عناوين السور بخط ثلث مجوف ذهبي؛ فواصل الآي مذهبة
** في اعلى ص1أ: "وقــــــــــــ  ـف وحبس وتصدق مولانا السلطان الملك الظاهر يحيى بن اسمعيل بن العباس بن علي بن داود بن يوسف بن عمر بن علي بن رسول (سنة 831 الى 842) هذه الختمة الشريفة .. فدفع بها على طلبة الانتفاع بهــا في المدرسة المباركة الظاهرية التي انشاها بحارة القسطال بمدينة تعز المحروسة .."؛ وفي الهامش:"هذا المصحف العظيم من وقف الملك الـ<ظاهر> يحيى بن اسمعيل على مدرسة الظاهرية نقلت الى <خزانة الجامع الكبير؟> - - مع عمارة الظاهرية وعند تمامها <يرجع الى> المدرسة المذكورة - - بتأريخ شهر رمضان سنة 1108(؟) - - (؟)".
*** ان ص102أ كانت قد تركت بياضا لعله سهو من الناسخ, فعندما انتبه الى ذلك محيا السطران الآخيران من ص101ب حتى يكتب نصهما في ص102أ بأربعة اسطر بخط ريحاني جلي:"إننى أنا الله لا إله إلا أنــا فاعبدنى واقم الصلوة لذكرى ان الساعـة آتيــة اكاد أخفيها" ({7} طـه)
**

----------


## أحمد البكري

المصحف في ملف واحد

463 ميغا

http://www.filefactory.com/file/1c9w...ttott_ez_f.rar
أو
http://freakshare.com/files/izumvcjz...-ez-f.rar.html
أو
http://www.share-online.biz/dl/5L14GBEMZZZF

----------


## أحمد البكري

المصحف بعد تصغير الصور
170 ميغا


muss7f mkhttott mmloki ez f ss
http://www.2shared.com/file/6fxtZyCm...i_ez_f_ss.html
أو
http://rapidgator.net/file/61000744/..._f_ss.rar.html
أو
http://www.share-online.biz/dl/2R2YUCEM66
أو
http://www.filefactory.com/file/ph8k...ki_ez_f_ss.rar


للمزيد من الروابط:
http://mirrorstack.com/0sorm23whbzw

----------


## أحمد البكري

المصحف في ملف واحد
بعد قص السواد من جوانب الصور وتصغير الصور

203 ورقة
83 ميغا

http://fs18.sendmyway.com:182/d/u4ev...z%20f%20sm.rar
أو
http://www.2shared.com/file/IhNzkFnY...i_ez_f_sm.html
أو
http://www.sharebeast.com/ogboywk0feak
أو
http://limelinx.com/fzzl0
أو
http://www.share-online.biz/dl/V1352PEMDN5
أو
http://www.ziddu.com/download/210642...ezfsm.rar.html
أو
http://freakshare.com/files/g930m58i...-f-sm.rar.html
أو
http://bitshare.com/files/qmhkif6c/m...-f-sm.rar.html
أو
http://www.filefactory.com/file/78q5...ki_ez_f_sm.rar

----------


## أحمد البكري

> المصحف في ملف واحد
> 
> 463 ميغا
> 
> http://www.filefactory.com/file/1c9w...ttott_ez_f.rar
> أو
> http://freakshare.com/files/izumvcjz...-ez-f.rar.html
> أو
> http://www.share-online.biz/dl/5L14GBEMZZZF


المصحف بعد قص السواد 
(الصور بالأبعاد ذاتها) 
174 ميغا


http://temp-share.com/show/dPf3g1iOW

----------


## الباحث احمد

> المصحف بعد قص السواد 
> (الصور بالأبعاد ذاتها) 
> 174 ميغا
> 
> 
> http://temp-share.com/show/dPf3g1iOW


هل من الممكن إعادة رفعه
جزاك الله خيراً

----------


## أحمد البكري

http://www.speedyshare.com/file/HrmJ...ott_ez_f_n.rar
أو
http://www7.zippyshare.com/v/48719690/file.html
أو
http://freakshare.com/files/0l2qgs0k...z_f_n.rar.html
أو
http://bayfiles.net/file/12q0t/H9EQX...ott_ez_f_n.rar
أو
http://www.solidfiles.com/d/4467b93cc6/
أو
http://hugefiles.net/n2rjkz3uiya3
أو
http://www.queenshare.com/1fh83yosbp...z_f_n.rar.html
أو
http://d01.megashares.com/index.php?d01=5eYGwJM
أو
http://cloudzer.net/file/mou6sfd7
أو
http://hyh0kk.1fichier.com/en/

----------


## أحمد البكري

http://www.4shared.com/rar/XidINWm4b...t_ez_f_n.html?

----------

